# Back to the standard on mail.

## lcidw

So, i took some time to try.. yeah try to install a nice qmail & courier-imap smtp/pop3 server.

But then, i ran out of time.

The installation tutorials all told me to uninstall all the existing mail applications that where on the server. So i did. But now i want to go back to how it was before:

No qmail, or Courier-imap..

But what was that mail application again, that delivered the mail through the smtp server of my internet provider?

And how or where do i configure my internet provider's smtp server?

Why all of this? I need the php mail() function to work again. When a user on my server wants to send a mail with php mail, for example:

```
<?php mail("god@gentoo.org","test!, "test msg", "From: webmaster@myserver.com"); ?>
```

..then my server has to send it to smtp.myprovider.org, to let their smtp server handle the rest.

I allready uninstalled qmail and courier-imap, vpopmail and the rest.

So, please tell me, what mail application do i need to emerge again, and how and where do i configure the smpt server address to use?

----------

## psyqil

That would be ssmtp, IIRC. Look inside /etc/ssmtp/ for configs.

----------

## lcidw

You are my hero, seriously!

----------

## psyqil

 :Cool:  You're not accidentially a beautiful princess?

----------

